# mud leech hunting



## tfpfaffinger

i went out tonight and had no luckon finding them. doesanyone have any suggestions on what i should look for in a field or what kind of fieldto look in?


----------



## tfpfaffinger

any little suggestion whould help alot


----------



## breadman

I have been trying to find out where and how to catch them without much luck either. From what little info I have been able to find is that they are in certain creeks, retention ponds, drainage ditch's and small ponds without game fish and swampy areas. I read where they may be in some fields after rains, but don't like the ones that have been fertilized. I was able to buy some at Parkway bait in Middletown, but the lady there said they are hit or miss alot. There is not much help on the internet on them. I would also apprieciate any info on how or where to start.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

Would like to know myself.


----------



## Chubz

My suggestion would be to look online and see how to build a leech trap and try a few in local swamps and ponds. I know there very easy to make.


----------



## diehardbucfan2013

I have done that. And I've caught quite a few that way. But all have been water/ribbon leeches. Which is a smaller, softer leech. The leech I'm speaking of is the mud leech. Also called land leech, horse leech, or the technical name Haemopis. I've heard people talk of digging them up in low lying fields. I was just curious if someone could give more specifics. Like what part of the state is best to find them? Or if the field has to have certain features like drainage ditches, or areas that remain wet most of the year. If you're better to look in a fields that's been planted with soybeans or corn? Or a field that's not planted at all? Any specifics, or details that I can get would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------

